# 2006 club car (gas )



## Baxter (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a 2006 club car golf cart with a gas engine I bought back in Dec for my son for Christmas the warranty ran out in June he rode it the other day the next day he tried to ride it the thing would not start I checked the voltage on the battery and it was 0.5 volts to I took it to a local shop to have it tested and they said it was bad so I got a replacement, put the new battery in he took off down the road came back said it was acting funny and would stop I got on it and went a bout 100 yards and it sounded like it backfired then it just stopped you could press the petal and it would run ( but was not as loud if they makes since) so I set there for a min then tried it again and it went for another couple of feet and did the same thing. I replaced the sparkplug with no change we are a single income family and would like to try and fix it my self , I called the dealer they said they would look at it but would charge me. any help you could give would be great. 


thanks' in advanced


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Have you tried putting fresh gas in it, fresh from the pump not fresh from a can that has been setting since last year, it may have some water accumulated in the bottom of the carb, drain the gas and start fresh. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

In addition to what Geo is suggesting.......This is a good time to change the fuel filter, If it has one and it has not been changed in some time. Also add some stabilizer to your gas in the can. It will fight against water that may condense in the gas. I am not sure where you are located but if you are in a humid location it is a must. Also make sure the gas cap is sealing ok and not allowing water to enter the tank when it rains. Stabil is a popular brand of gas stabilizers but there are others.


----------

